# green/orange color scheme



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I recently picked up a Great Northern locomotive in the green/orange color scheme and have been looking for a caboose to match. Have not seen anything, does anyone know if a caboose was ever made in that road name and color scheme? Many thanks in advance.

Airshot


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

Idon't model the Great Northern but believe. All the pictures of GN cabooses were painted red.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm sure that there are Nscale cabooses in both the red and big sky blue paint schemes available.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Just looked at EBay and there were 20 GN.cabooses listed


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you GN 2-6-8-0. I forgot that some cabooses were painted big sky blue in the late 60's.


----------

